# Would a Zip tower farm work with canabis?



## cool2burn (Jan 24, 2017)

So one thought ive been having is to try vertical when i invest later this year. I see this system produce massive amounts of greens and stuff like cucumbers and cherry tomatoes. Any thoughts as to if this could grow the good stuff?

https://brightagrotech.com/products/


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 24, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> So one thought ive been having is to try vertical when i invest later this year. I see this system produce massive amounts of greens and stuff like cucumbers and cherry tomatoes. Any thoughts as to if this could grow the good stuff?
> 
> https://brightagrotech.com/products/


Pretty spendy for a post and some foam. Look at the new gtower 3d printable units.


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 24, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Pretty spendy for a post and some foam. Look at the new gtower 3d printable units.


Im actually thinking about buying one of their turn key container farms. Wondering if i go strait seed to flower if i can work with 20 inches of room on each side.


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 24, 2017)

I would think i would need to net them but i could have 100's plants going at once in one of those units maybe more,


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 24, 2017)

Im subbed bro...


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 25, 2017)

So i talked with the guys at Modular Farms and they are all for doing this. The base farm is 150k setup licensing fees ect another 50k But get this it comes with 240 zip towers each will hold 10 plants. They are telling me going seed to flower at 12/12 can yield an ounce a plant. so running 2400 plants at 28 grams each turning it over every 3 months....... I was surprised this is not some shabby crap people are using these for lettuces tomatoes peppers and all kinds of crops. It is completely automated. It even mixes the nutes automatically. They say it is like having an entire acre in a box.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Are you thinking octagons?


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 26, 2017)

pinner420 said:


> Are you thinking octagons?


No I'm thinking rows from floor to ceiling with double-sided LED bars in between them


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 26, 2017)

What's the ppfd of the leds you intend?


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 26, 2017)

They said they are equivalent to having 400HPS on all of the areas.But the lights are liquid cooled so the plants can get real close. Right now they produce a head of lettuce from seed to harvest in 3 weeks. The lights are also tailored to the plant you want to grow they are also adjustable and have sunrise and sunset recipes.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sounds like you have a plan.. better get 20 mothers rockin.


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 26, 2017)

Honestly if I'm gonna be doing this many plants I'll probably contract the clones I know there's places that deal Just in selling clones and teens


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 26, 2017)

Ya it's all about control.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Jan 26, 2017)

Interesting..

Pricey set up costs thou. Have you already a greenhouse or facility? 

How have you found the banks in regard to loaning against this type of business?

Im intrigued by the set up. best of Luck and im subbed,


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2017)

it doesn't seem like the system you linked above is set up properly to grow a plant that can get 6 feet tall without very much effort. it may be modular, but the pics i saw on the front page of their site they were growing lettuce, about 6 inches apart. you can't grow weed about 6 inches apart. you'd only be able to grow one plant per tower. it would probably be a nice big healthy plant, but it just takes up too much room to grow more than one plant per tower. that makes it seem very inefficient to me, you'd be better off checking out ttysticks vertical forum and using 5 gallon buckets imo


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2017)

i don't understand how you're planning to get one pound plants out of these units when they stack 6 inches apart....i don't understand how you're planning on getting QP plants out of these units when they stack 6 inches apart. am i missing something? can they be mounted horizontally? i just am not seeing how you're going to have any room per plant for them to fill in at all


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 27, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't understand how you're planning to get one pound plants out of these units when they stack 6 inches apart....i don't understand how you're planning on getting QP plants out of these units when they stack 6 inches apart. am i missing something? can they be mounted horizontally? i just am not seeing how you're going to have any room per plant for them to fill in at all


I have no intention of getting even close to 1 pound the thing with the system is to do seed to flower 1212 the plants get about a 1 1/2 to 2 feet possibly even bigger but I'll be using a SOG net running 2400 plants that produces 150 pounds or so conservatively every three months


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 27, 2017)

The system is pretty cool the bar comes down It has a split foam inside of it and each one is 8 feet long so you stagger the plants in each row 10 each of course the rooter plugged just goes right in between the two pieces of foam and it uses a nutrient film technique to drop water from the top to the bottom. The LED lights a vertical to it so the Plants grow towards the light the roots will hold the plant in place the foam is reusable too, pretty cool stuff everything is automated and all controlled by my phone


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2017)

Bright Agro Tech is right up the road from me... In Wyoming.

Their kits are very expensive.

I'd be interested in seeing what you do with them.


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 27, 2017)

The way I see it with prices coming down and market getting flooded having a streamlined growing process is only way you're going to be able to stay sustainable traditional growing methods are just too slow and Are not going to yield enough to support you or a family when the stuff drops to like $5 or $10 a gram which is going to happen in the future sure they'll be still be that small ritzy boutique market for that really high THC stuff but you're going to start see cannabis sold in stores like cigarettes


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Bright Agro Tech is right up the road from me... In Wyoming.
> 
> Their kits are very expensive.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing what you do with them.


 It's not too bad they're quoting me $100,000 to convert 1000 square-foot basement turn key with everything which has 240 towers and each tower can do 10 plants


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 27, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> It's not too bad they're quoting me $100,000 to convert 1000 square-foot basement turn key with everything which has 240 towers and each tower can do 10 plants


I can sell you a bridge for that...

Beware of plant counts.


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I can sell you a bridge for that...
> 
> Beware of plant counts.


lol yea but im looking at return on investment.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 27, 2017)

i misread /had an aphasiac moment, somehow 28 grams became a pound and not an ounce. so this would basically be a vertical sea of green. interesting. not trying to be critical but it just seems a very expensive alternative to the traditional method. i'll be watching, good luck. sincerely.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i misread /had an aphasiac moment, somehow 28 grams became a pound and not an ounce. so this would basically be a vertical sea of green. interesting. not trying to be critical but it just seems a very expensive alternative to the traditional method. i'll be watching, good luck. sincerely.


I'm already running vertical Screen of Green, not a big difference. The $100K price seems a bit excessive.

@cool2burn What all do you get for that investment?


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 28, 2017)

That is turn key i mean building out the space hvac humidity co2 . Dosers and a control unit.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm already running vertical Screen of Green, not a big difference. The $100K price seems a bit excessive.
> 
> @cool2burn What all do you get for that investment?


you aren't stacking your plants on top of each other, which seems like it could be an advantage or a dis-advantage, different things keep coming to mind....


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 28, 2017)

It also comes with a 30 eight. foot long double sided liquid cooled lights and 240 towers that is a lot of the price


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 28, 2017)

240 of them in 1000 square feet??? Is that correct? Sounds like you might have to lower that number of units.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 28, 2017)

For that price will it be fully automated??


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 28, 2017)

I hand built lots of these except I used hydrocorn in it. Trust me when I say they are high maintenance. If I were you I'd buy one and make one run with it to see if you should go big or not. My guess is you will go with something else.


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 28, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> I hand built lots of these except I used hydrocorn in it. Trust me when I say they are high maintenance. If I were you I'd buy one and make one run with it to see if you should go big or not. My guess is you will go with something else.


Mine didn't seem that bad...


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 28, 2017)

fuckin a subbed


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 28, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Mine didn't seem that bad...


I guess mine was full on with fish and all so it was a big learning curve and it was home built and i i only had a full season with it so i didn't rely get a chance to make to many tweaks... Damn this has me wanting to try it again. I may be off to lumberyard store to buy supplies. Im skipping fish this time. lol


----------



## cool2burn (Jan 29, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> I guess mine was full on with fish and all so it was a big learning curve and it was home built and i i only had a full season with it so i didn't rely get a chance to make to many tweaks... Damn this has me wanting to try it again. I may be off to lumberyard store to buy supplies. Im skipping fish this time. lol


What the hell do you think I'm buying fish??? I'm not doing aqua ponies this is a vertical hydroponic system using NFT. Where the f did I ever talk about fish


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 29, 2017)

think he was confused and thought you meant aquaculture.
i'm wondering what kind of backup generator system comes with this, if any? if you're growing in film hydro and the power goes out for more than an hour or two, you're done.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 29, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> What the hell do you think I'm buying fish??? I'm not doing aqua ponies this is a vertical hydroponic system using NFT. Where the f did I ever talk about fish


no i didnt think you were going to use fish with it lol. It would be hard to feed a heavy feeder like weed with fish. sorry if i gave you that impression.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 29, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> What the hell do you think I'm buying fish??? I'm not doing aqua ponies this is a vertical hydroponic system using NFT. Where the f did I ever talk about fish


but the system is almost exactly the same you just replace the fish with nutes in the res... i was just trying to give friendly advise but i guesss you already made your mind up. Wish you good luck with it...


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 29, 2017)

pineappleman420 said:


> but the system is almost exactly the same you just replace the fish with nutes in the res... i was just trying to give friendly advise but i guesss you already made your mind up. Wish you good luck with it...


I've looked at the fish thing and I might try it if there were more plants involved than just cannabis.


----------



## pineappleman420 (Jan 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I've looked at the fish thing and I might try it if there were more plants involved than just cannabis.


The greens I ran did great. Tomatoes stayed small and very small harvest on them. Like a couple tomatoes each plant. It's a fun thing to get into...


----------



## growingforfun (Mar 2, 2017)

100k for the system and how much are you paying the person (s) who run it? Its gonna be a few full time jobs maintaining 2400 plants and another full time job inspecting and maintaining equipment.
Youll have to be constantly looking for weak links in such a long chain if you catch my drift.


----------



## pop22 (Sep 24, 2017)

From what I see, yes it would work, with a limited number of strains that do well in SOG. But practical for canna? As someone else mentioned, that's a lot of plants to care for. I'd set up a system like this like a cleanroom also. Seal the room as tight as possible, install an airlock and a decontamination room. Remember, the tighter you pack the plants in, the faster disease, etc, spreads.

Seems to me when all is said and done, vertical systems like ttystikk builds would be more productive, easier to maintain, and much less expensive. And using LED strips or QB type boards, you could pack several large plants into a small area, a two sided light between screens, run a moderate power and run close to the canopy. I'm sure ttystikk has already thought out these and similar concepts.

But if you are going to run with this, we'd all love to see it in action and to prove us skeptics wrong!


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 24, 2017)

pop22 said:


> From what I see, yes it would work, with a limited number of strains that do well in SOG. But practical for canna? As someone else mentioned, that's a lot of plants to care for. I'd set up a system like this like a cleanroom also. Seal the room as tight as possible, install an airlock and a decontamination room. Remember, the tighter you pack the plants in, the faster disease, etc, spreads.
> 
> Seems to me when all is said and done, vertical systems like ttystikk builds would be more productive, easier to maintain, and much less expensive. And using LED strips or QB type boards, you could pack several large plants into a small area, a two sided light between screens, run a moderate power and run close to the canopy. I'm sure ttystikk has already thought out these and similar concepts.
> 
> But if you are going to run with this, we'd all love to see it in action and to prove us skeptics wrong!


Heh heh heh....
You know exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## GrowLightResearch (Dec 27, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> Im actually thinking about buying one of their turn key container farms.


Did you ever pull the trigger?

I like the idea of a container but I'd be thinking more like $2,000 for a used container.


----------



## GrowLightResearch (Dec 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm already running vertical Screen of Green


What type of grow medium did you use?


----------



## OneHitDone (Dec 27, 2017)

cool2burn said:


> The way I see it with prices coming down and market getting flooded having a streamlined growing process is only way you're going to be able to stay sustainable traditional growing methods are just too slow and Are not going to yield enough to support you or a family when the stuff drops to like $5 or $10 a gram which is going to happen in the future sure they'll be still be that small ritzy boutique market for that really high THC stuff but you're going to start see cannabis sold in stores like cigarettes


Brother, it's been $5 a gram for several years out west.
Where it is headed is probably more like $1 a gram


----------



## gr865 (Dec 27, 2017)

OneHitDone said:


> Brother, it's been $5 a gram for several years out west.
> Where it is headed is probably more like $1 a gram


And this is why we all grow our own, fuck the gov and the damn desp., why let them get rich off you.


----------



## gr865 (Dec 28, 2017)

gr865 said:


> And this is why we all grow our own, fuck the gov and the damn desp., why let them get rich off you.


Besides we grow better than they sell.


----------



## hybridcheef (Jan 2, 2018)

cool2burn said:


> The way I see it with prices coming down and market getting flooded having a streamlined growing process is only way you're going to be able to stay sustainable traditional growing methods are just too slow and Are not going to yield enough to support you or a family when the stuff drops to like $5 or $10 a gram which is going to happen in the future sure they'll be still be that small ritzy boutique market for that really high THC stuff but you're going to start see cannabis sold in stores like cigarettes



you will never see weed sold in the stores like cigarettes. get realistic. there already questioning what legalization they allowed. there not gonna let it go to that.


----------



## OLD MOTHER SATIVA (Jan 2, 2018)

cool2burn said:


> So i talked with the guys at Modular Farms and they are all for doing this. The base farm is 150k setup licensing fees ect another 50k But get this it comes with 240 zip towers each will hold 10 plants. They are telling me going seed to flower at 12/12 can yield an ounce a plant. so running 2400 plants at 28 grams each turning it over every 3 months....... I was surprised this is not some shabby crap people are using these for lettuces tomatoes peppers and all kinds of crops. It is completely automated. It even mixes the nutes automatically. They say it is like having an entire acre in a box.


 200k...divided by 240..=833 $ per tower..dude,..i am sure you did not go for that...
= greed personified..
4" sewer pipe...heatgun..ingenuity...done..


----------



## ttystikk (Jan 3, 2018)

GrowLightResearch said:


> What type of grow medium did you use?


Hydroton


----------

